# Loads of egg whites!



## scottydogg (Mar 27, 2007)

After making creme brulees and rich custards i find i always have loads of egg whites left over, which normally go down the sink. Does any1 have any recipes apart from meranges and souffles tht uses egg whites.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

many fried batters/breading use egg whites. Often the yolks too but they're not necessarily critical.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Financiers are always good to use up egg whites with. Also tuile batter.


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

egg white omlets! i know its lame, but a good way to get rid of them... especially if you like egg white omlets


----------



## scottydogg (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, i also make tuile mix. i bake them off and hardly ever use them


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I think you can freeze them.

I'll be making almond macaroons for a Passover dessert. Wish I could take the whites off your hands!

Incidentally, I have 4 egg whites for breakfast and end up tossing out the yolks. It's lots cheaper and tastes better than those nasty Egg Beaters.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Now that it's spring, make a pavlova. Can get you the recipe if you don;t have it. Lovely chewy meringue base, with whipped cream and strawberries (and raspberries).
White chocolate whisper cake, my absolute favorite cake, from beranbaum's cake bible. (Not sure if i can copy a recipe from a book without violating copyright laws)
angel food cake, hollowed out and filled with ganache
italian-meringue based buttercream.
meringue kisses (they last a long time and are good frozen)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Could try frying them in a non-stick pan till set then chop finely once cooled and use for a salad garnish, like in mimosa dishes. Freeze in ice cube trays and defrost as needed. Use for velveting meats in Asian dishes. Also whisk into asian style soups at last minute. Really nice in broth style soups - when I'm feeling burnt out I make a chicken, mushroom and ginger broth then stir in egg white off the heat at the end - its lovely.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I've wanted to throw eggs at my finance guy a bunch of times...good idea.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Angelfood cake is what comes to mind immediately, though all the above are great ideas also.


----------



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

I've heard you can use egg whites in choux paste instead of the traditional whole egg. Although I've never made it myself, it can work theoretically, since the egg white is what does most of the leavening in recipes. Just replace the egg for white 1:1. One egg is about 55 gr, or 55 ml. You don't have to resort to making tons of eclairs or profiteroles, fry them up.. squeeze it from a piping bag into some hot oil, fry until done, then coat in some cinnamon sugar and enjoy!!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, egg whites can be frozen, but the question still remains what to do with them.

@ Casa Belinkoff, my cats get egg yolks a few times a week, and I've been tossing the whites, since I rarely eat eggs and hate egg white omelettes. This morning I found the perfect compromise - I used a few egg whites + one whole egg to make scrambled eggs. Worked great - the single yolk added color and flavor which made the eggs palatable. Threw in some left over veggies - diced zucchini, scallions, a serrano pepper - some smoked Spanish paprika, and a bit of grated romano-parmesan cheese, and had a nice, filling breakfast.

So, that takes care of two extra egg whites - now for the rest of the dozen or so eggs in the house ... <LOL>

If you lived next door we could swap yolks for whites :crazy:

Shel


----------

